# Portable Router-Jigsaw Table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I looked around and this seemed like the most appropriate place to post this.

One of my next projects in the shop is going to be a sabresaw table, or, as they're usually called, a jigsaw. So, rather than inventing the wheel, been looking on-line to see if there were any ideas I could 'borrow'. Ran across this neat little thingie. Not quire sure if it's shopmade, or bought, but looks simple enough to make. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCkEzdjJyGg 

Ran across this video too. Very inspiring. Who knows, with a setup like this might be able to do without a scroll saw, band saw. and table saw. Wow. 
http:www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY8kjAlkFuA 
Actually, I'd keep my table saw, somewhere I've got a nice sanding disc made for use with a table saw.

By the way, I love youtube.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Theo.

Triton has an accessory for just that purpose.

330010 Triton Jigsaw Kit AJA300 - YouTube


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting device and I agree, you can easily get lost in u-tube, NGM


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hirsch made a small Workmate style table that would mount a circular saw, jigsaw or router.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

JOAT said:


> One of my next projects in the shop is going to be a sabresaw table, or, as they're usually called, a jigsaw. So, rather than inventing the wheel, been looking on-line to see if there were any ideas I could 'borrow'.
> ...
> Actually, I'd keep my table saw, somewhere I've got a nice sanding disc made for use with a table saw.


Theo-
Do you remember my thread on my "Jobsite Router Table Plus"?
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/36085-jobsite-router-table-plus.html

Remember that, that is DIY, can be made in different sizes... But is made modular to put in different tool "inserts." I have inserts made for a router, my jobsite saw, as a jointer using a power planer, a belt sander, ...*a jigsaw*, etc. Or with a blank insert to use it as a work table.

If you look at this old photo, you can see how some of the pieces interlock together:









I just woke up here an hour ago (time difference) and the table itself is out with 3/4" ply stacked on it... But latter today, I'll take some pic's for you of the jigsaw insert I made for it. It works great and it gave me some of the benifits of a bandsaw without having one at the time... and portable enough to take out on jobsites. What I like about it over just using a jibsaw, over a band saw or scrollsaw, is that you are not limited by throat size and like a scrollsaw, you can see what you are cutting, for details.

What I like about being modular... is saving space. You end up with the benefits of shop kind of many shop type mounted equipment without taking up the space of dedicate equipment for each. When tool inserts aren't being used, they are are shelves or hung on a wall, out of the way.

I guess I should take more pictures so you can see how things lock together and interchange. It's all spline and rabbet joints, so they either slide in or drop in. Locked together with pins and/or toggle clamps.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> Theo-
> Do you remember my thread on my "Jobsite Router Table Plus"?


Offhand, no, I don't remember it. But I see I am subscribed to it, so I must have read it at one time or another. Anything over 5 days tho, pffft. :no:

Very slick looking setup. Yes, photos would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Just for ideas and to see how it goes together... Pictures are more understandable (attached).

Pictures show the flow from a worktable through mounting the jigsaw in. ETA- less than 2 minutes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That's slick. Larger than I need tho. My top will be about 9-11" wide and about 32-3" long. The saw will have the blade maybe 6",8",10" from the end, more or less. The top will be on legs, which will be mouned on a base, which will go on top of my tool post. The bases fit into a gap on the back of the top, and if they move, I have a hole drilled in the front so they stay in place - now tho I believe I'll just use a C clamp. 
First picture is the stand, and the bottom of one drill press.
Second picture is the top of the drill press.
Third picture is a poor shot of my vise mounted.
Fourth shot is my portaband saw on the stand I made for it, and mounted.
Fifth shot is the portaband saw and the 'saw table' I made for it, and it's secondary function - coffee table.

It only takes a couple of seconds to swap tops, and I also have a pounderonner top, which is about four layers of plywood glued together, and I pound on things on it. When I'm not using the tool stand/post, I can move it out of the way, or even hang it up. It's hollow, so not very heavy, all made from scraps. And one of the handier tools in my shop.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

That's slick also.

As I said, my "thing" can be scaled down... The main reason I made it that big, was to break down sheets at a jobsite and as a work table. 

The important piece I wanted to show you was the mount for the jigsaw... Just took off the base of the jigsaw and used it as a template. Cut a relief down down with a router so it laid flat, level with the top. Cut out what needed to go all the way through with the jigsaw. Put the jigsaw together with the insert sandwicthed it there. I did have to make sure everything cleared with that... And there you be.

Once on, it will keep itself down, as you are pushing down with the workpiece.

I like the porta-band idea. I was going to do something like that, but their throats aren't that big are they? So i passed on that for myself.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to just mount the saw under the top, permanently. If I changed plans on it now, it'd just add time, so I'll just go with it.

The portaband throat is 6-8", I think. It's meant as a metal cutting bandsaw, so really doesn't need to be larger. Works quite nicely too.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Theo and Mike (MAFoElffen) Thanks for the ideas, I think I will incorporate into my new router table.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very clever idea. I always like to see new ways to set up and use existing tools. Don't know about that "index finger push stick" though. :stop:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Barry747 said:


> Very clever idea. I always like to see new ways to set up and use existing tools. Don't know about that "index finger push stick" though. :stop:


If you're talking about the second video, I'd personally prefer a wooden pushblock, but you could get by as he did, IF you are careful. But, besides the safety reason, it would be easier on the fingers using a pushblock.


----------

